# Train to Nowhere



## invisible (Feb 7, 2011)

Seen yesterday in rural Manitoba. My butt is still thawing out


----------



## thedeepestsleep (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome shot! Love the faded look.


----------



## Davor (Feb 7, 2011)

i really like the feel of the photo, its almost like the train is never ending. Nice Capture!


----------



## invisible (Feb 7, 2011)

Davor said:


> its almost like the train is never ending.


Yup, it seemed like the train vanished into nothingness. It was a strange day around here...

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Feb 7, 2011)

this shot conveys cold & desolate


----------



## xmtbiker (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cold and isolated look. I am left wondering if removing that power tower would add to that feel though. I may just leave too little in the shot.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome shot!


----------



## marcocarmassi (Feb 8, 2011)

A very unusual landscape for me, I find the shot quite impressive. Very good capture.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 8, 2011)

The emotions this image evokes are very powerful....where this train goes, i want to immerse in that thought for the whole day......

Regards


----------



## ornedbeef (Feb 8, 2011)

beautiful. gost-like.


----------



## invisible (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2011)

I like this one invisible. The vanishing point is pretty cool. The large, black,rounded end of the closest car really adds "presence"...and from there the entire shebang just fades out...


----------



## Mersad (Feb 9, 2011)

Amazing image! Goes well with your username too


----------



## mishele (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cool shot, as usual!! I have no idea how you live out in the middle of nowhere like you do. lol I would have to drive for hours to get to a spot that deserted. Keep shooting Babe!!


----------



## HikinMike (Feb 9, 2011)

I really like this!


----------



## invisible (Feb 9, 2011)

Mersad said:


> Amazing image! Goes well with your username too


LOL, thanks!



mishele said:


> Very cool shot, as usual!! I have no idea how you live out in the middle of nowhere like you do. lol I would have to drive for hours to get to a spot that deserted. Keep shooting Babe!!


Yeah, this is a 700,000-people city that's kinda in the middle of nowhere  it's actually in the geographic centre of the continent  Most of this province is deserted (well, it's either farmlands or tundra, with a few cities and hundreds of small towns here and there ). 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Nikon Jim (Feb 12, 2011)

thedeepestsleep said:


> Awesome shot! Love the faded look.


My thoughts exactly. Nice job.


----------

